# Bit and spur dreamcatchers



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Am I for sale, too?:shock:
I'm a Dreamcatcher....a Dreamcatcher5...:lol::lol:

But wow...those are beautiful dreamcatchers!!!! 
I would buy one if I had the money...but I'm broke :?
Well...I have a dollar :lol:


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

lol Thanks!

I started making horseshoe dreamcatchers as well and they are by far my favorite.




























I'll be making a personalized dreamcatcher for a client soon. I can't wait!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Wow. :shock: I LOVE those horseshoe ones. Especially the last one! What a creative idea!!!


----------



## Judy Judy (Nov 3, 2014)

I am new to The Horse Forum. I saw your horse bit and spur dream catchers and am very much interested in purchasing one or two.

Judy Judy


----------



## Judy Judy (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm interested in one of your dream catchers.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Judy, this thread is over a year and a half old and the OP hasn't been on the forum in almost six months. I'm not entirely sure you'll have any luck contacting her. :-|
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

